# Moving to Canada?



## PaddyIrishMan (Sep 6, 2009)

hi All, 
I am considering moving to Canada, first we tought Vancouver, but I am veering towards Montreal. I have heard nice things about the Monteal, but would still like to know more. 

I would be moving with my partner and young son, so am particularly interested in education and healthcare issues. 


I've looked through the forum but have not seen many posts on Montreal. 
I guess I'll just put some questions up, so please feel free to post answers or PM me. 


1. I don't speak French, will that be a problem in getting a job & making friends & settling in?

2. If my son starts school, will all the clases be taught in French? 

3. I've heard the winters are cold, and I'm prepared for that, but please tell me the summers are at least warm and dry? 

4. How long does it take to genearlly take to get a visa? Will we be considered as a family, even though we are not married. 

Thanks, 
Patrick


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

PaddyIrishMan said:


> hi All,
> I am considering moving to Canada, first we tought Vancouver, but I am veering towards Montreal. I have heard nice things about the Monteal, but would still like to know more.
> 
> I would be moving with my partner and young son, so am particularly interested in education and healthcare issues.
> ...


Much good luck,


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

French will certainly help you with a job, but it's certainly not impossible to get a good job with English only.

As far as making friends, I believe some parts of the city are more English than others as well, most notably the West Island area, although this is mostly suburban. So you may want to consider that when search for a living location.

Summers are usually warm and slightly humid, with average high's in the low 20's (celsius). Six days per month will have more than 5mm of rain the summer, so it's not too rainy.

Some more decent weather stats here, if you're interested:
Montréal, Québec - Detailed City Profile - citystats.ca
Montreal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PaddyIrishMan (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, 

Thanks, the answers you both gave were very helpful. 

Patrick


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

PaddyIrishMan said:


> hi All,
> I am considering moving to Canada, first we tought Vancouver, but I am veering towards Montreal. I have heard nice things about the Monteal, but would still like to know more.
> 
> I would be moving with my partner and young son, so am particularly interested in education and healthcare issues.
> ...



The application process for getting a permanent resident card will most likely take a few years now. But despite the long wait - it is the greatest decision. Moving from England in August 2007 was such a great thing to do. Family loves it, loved high school and even working in the random part time jobs that I have had. Such a good idea.

We, however, moved to Vancouver Island in B.C, and therefore I do not have an opinion on Montreal but, saying this, have actually heard not so nice things about the area. 

Strange huh. I would suggest however you take a few French classes as that is the dominant language (as you most likely know already) and therefore it would make getting a job and making friends a lot easier!


----------



## samirbhoir (Oct 18, 2009)

hi friend, i m from mumbai, i m in to internet marketing field since 3 years and wish to do 
7 months Search engine marketing program in Victoria or Vancouver BC, and with that i want 
to work part time in internet marketing related job or any suitable job initially to 
support my living there, so can u suggest me that is this my decision correct, will i be 
able to support my self there if i take this 7 month course , please do reply me my friend. 

My course is in victoria school of business, victoria, BC, its fees are around 12500$ and i hope that course will definitely enhance my skills in internet marketing and there is lot of demand of internet marketing in all the countries in CANADA as well, so what i think is around 8500$ for year expenses. so i will have to arrange 21000$ for a year right na borther. if i get job there any part time it will be good so that i can save my money, if not than will my these money be sufficient for me for a year there????


----------

